# When Is The Next East Coast Show?? Jersey or LI??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Just would like a heads up on the coming season's shows in the Jersey , Long Island, Maryland or Pa area's??

Gotta save my dimes and quaters!!:freak:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, LI show is Super Bowl Sunday, 2/6/11. I believe Parsippany
is in May.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, LI show is Super Bowl Sunday, 2/6/11. I believe Parsippany
> is in May.


Crap!! Thats right. Super Bowl sunday.

How in the world did that ever get started. I want to watch the game and be able to go too. Very bad decision!!!lol!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Morgantown PA December 12 2010. that might be a tad bit far for you. just south of Reading PA. I think there is another thread here about it.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Who here from the group is going to this show?

I am planning on making it, hope the weather doesn't screw this up.
Hope to see some of you there!
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll be there with a host of folks from the Quakertown area. see if you can figure out which one is PINK!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe,The show on Super Bowl is the best attended slot show in the country.Think about what you're saying.The show is 10 AM till 2pm.You have 4 hours to get home and watch the game.I know you don't drive that slow.It's the best decision to have it on that day,no one forgets it. Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Joe,The show on Super Bowl is the best attended slot show in the country.Think about what you're saying.The show is 10 AM till 2pm.You have 4 hours to get home and watch the game.I know you don't drive that slow.It's the best decision to have it on that day,no one forgets it. Tom



Allright alright stop yelling!!lol:freak:

I will be there.:tongue:


----------

